# Help! Looking for tsd in northeast ohio



## stayathomejen (Jan 27, 2008)

I am really in need of some guidance.  My daughter is really involved and devoted to tang soo do, and we are moving and I can't find any classes!  Everybody that I call keeps saying, "Bring her here-we'll handle it", but they teach Japanese styles and they are competitive.  We currently do not go to tournaments.  At the moment we are just respecting and learning the art form.
Does anyone know a school or instructor in North-East Ohio.---more specifically Trumbull County...or even lower Ashtabula County.  Even if somebody points me in the right direction. Would it be difficult for her to transition to Japanese if she had to?  Forgive me, for my knowledge on martial arts is not what it should be. Thank you so much.


----------



## setboy (Jan 27, 2008)

I do not know of any tang soo do in NE ohio. but if you would like an Okinawa school that doss not go to tournaments give me a shoot me a PM.

have you googled "Tang soo Do" and "northeast ohio"?


----------



## agemechanic03 (Jan 27, 2008)

Here are some WTSDA Schools, not sure how close any are... http://wtsda.com/regions/Listing.asp?region=5

Here are some Soo Bahk Do schools and there is one right down the road from you in Cleveland of I-90.....http://www.zeemaps.com/map.do?group=930  click on the little icon that pops up in Ohio.

Best of luck to you

Tang Soo!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 27, 2008)

stayathomejen,

Do you mind my asking where she studies now?  with what organization and instructor?  

I recently moved to Ohio and into a Soo Bahk Do school.  Soo Bahk Do and Tang Soo Do are synonymous.  Years ago the names split due to copyright and federation issues - long story.  But those two schools are both very good.  I know of both Master Kozak and Master Kachevas and they both have very good reputations.  If she transfers to SBD, there will be very little difference from her current curriculum.  She will have to learn some of the standardized stuff that the Federation has (Self Defense and One steps), maybe some minor technique differences.....but honestly, you're going to see that at ANY school that you move to, even within your own organization sometimes.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 27, 2008)

No help for Tang soo Do in NE Ohio, but if you are anywhere near Andover, right across the line in PA is a great Nahate Goju (semi-japanese) school...PM me if you'd like some details.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 27, 2008)

To answer another of your questions....I'm a big proponent of sticking with the Korean arts, but I'm a bit biased.

If you do decide to make the transition into Japanese styles, she shouldn't have too difficult of a time going from Tang Soo Do/Soo Bahk Do.  A lot of the roots are in Japanese martial arts so there are many commonalities.  In fact, many TSD organization will recognize a Japanese style rank due to the vast amount of similarity.  

But sticking with Korean is always best!


----------



## stayathomejen (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks so much! She studies with Master Pettry in Vermilion, Ohio where she is excelling, because she is very dedicated to being precise. Where is the school you take at?


----------



## stayathomejen (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes I have googled for weeks and weeks.  I am googled out.  Where is your school?


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 27, 2008)

I was trying to figure out if Master Pettry was affiliated with any organization, because it may be easier to say how difficult the transition would be.  Some organizations have noticeable differences and some do not.  

I study at Tipp City Soo Bahk Do with Master Phillips.  I recently moved here and it took me a while to find a new school as well.  I would add the words "Soo Bahk Do" into your search.

If you are interested in staying with a Korean style, some other styles that may be of interest are Tae Kwon Do, Kuk Sool Won, Hwa Rang Do, and Hapkido.  Some styles of Tae Kwon Do are going to be much closer to TSD/SBD than others.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 27, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> I was trying to figure out if Master Pettry was affiliated with any organization, because it may be easier to say how difficult the transition would be. Some organizations have noticeable differences and some do not.
> 
> I study at Tipp City Soo Bahk Do with Master Phillips. I recently moved here and it took me a while to find a new school as well. I would add the words "Soo Bahk Do" into your search.
> 
> If you are interested in staying with a Korean style, some other styles that may be of interest are Tae Kwon Do, Kuk Sool Won, Hwa Rang Do, and Hapkido. Some styles of Tae Kwon Do are going to be much closer to TSD/SBD than others.


 
I would agree if you cannot find the exact style look into other Korean Arts there are alot of great ones out there just remember it is really the instructor than the style.


----------



## JoelD (Jan 28, 2008)

As buzzy mentioned above TSD and SBD are very similar. I attend a Soo Bahk Do school just east of Akron (Mogadore to be specific. just off of I76) that is a member of the same organization as Buzzy's school, the US Soo Bahk Do (Tang Soo Do) Moo Duk Kwan Federation. Depending on where you are in Trumbull we could be very close to you. Our instructor is named Sa Bom Nim Lisa Kozak and she is a fantastic instructor and a world class martial atrist. I cant post a link to the site directly as it is inappropriate for me to do so, but just google "master lisa kozak" and it will come up.


----------



## cptmack (Mar 9, 2008)

I have been living near Pittsburgh for the last few years.  My son and I have recently taken up tang soo do.  There are alot of tsd studios near Pittsburgh, I think the majority of them are tsd.  But, I too will be moving to the Warren area, probably next year, and was looking for studios around Warren without any luck.  There seems to be some interest here, but no where to go.  Does anyone know of any instructors who may be local, and willing to meet with a group if we could find space?


----------

